# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  بائعة...الأحلام..!!

## حلم رائع

[ALIGN=CENTER][/ALIGN]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

كلماات ناابعه من قلب صاادق.. يسلموا خيووه

فروته

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

كلمات رائعه اخي سلمت يداك 

وسلم قلمك

----------


## شجن

تشكر حلم رائع على ها الكلمات الي كلها ذوق

----------


## حلم رائع

[COLOR=DarkRed]تحياتي لك

شبكة الناصرة على التعليق ودمت لي

وشكرا لك شجن ايضا ودمتي لي

----------


## شاهزنان

شكرا جزيلا ... أخي حلم رائع ...

طاب فاهك

----------


## حلم رائع

شكرا لك
والله لا يحرمنا من تواجد ردودك على خواطري

دمتي لي

----------

